# piedmont



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

Went out and hit piedmont on the boat today,fished for bass mostly did catch a couple little saugeyes though,we launched from the marina fished there first only catching a few largemouths no size at all biggest was 14 inchs then we headed up to the dam to try for some smallies caught a few around 12 inchs but ended up hooking into a nice one by the spillway house got her landed and ended up being my second biggest smallie ive ever caught she measured a lil over 18 inches and weighed around 3lbs!!caught her on a firetiger xrap,all other bass we caught on tubes,flukes,and jigs..over all it was a good morning!!will try to get a pic up soon


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

what was the water level and temp out there


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

As far as the water level its almost at regular pool some of the bays were up just a lil and murky but up around the dam and stuff the waters still clear,as far as water temp we didnt even turn of the fishfinder if i had to guess it i would say lower to mid 60's..


----------

